# win7 + FreeBSD



## kopalefa (Jan 23, 2011)

Hallo,

I know there are many threads about dual boot but the only one I have seen working is by making a fresh copy of win and FreeBSD. Never mind, I am new in FreeBSD previously I had win7 and I install FreeBSD 8.1 with mngbloader so when I try to start win7 by pressing F2 it says that missing bootloader. What can I do?

Thx


----------



## Orum (Jan 24, 2011)

Did you install Windows 7 before installing FreeBSD?  That is the only way I have done it, and it works without problems.  Assuming you just have Windows 7 and FreeBSD, you should see three options at boot; two for Windows, and one for FreeBSD.  Either Windows options should be able to boot 7, and FreeBSD booting should work as well.


----------

